# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Brave Browser

## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I just installed it yesterday. Anyone else have it? Supposedly they do not track your pages so you won't get targeted ads.

----------


## acptulsa

Using it now.  Don't know if that's true, because I hardly ever see any ads.

----------


## tommyrp12

> I just installed it yesterday. Anyone else have it? Supposedly they do not track your pages so you won't get targeted ads.


Been using it for over a year. You can turn on ads and you will get small notifications which contain targeted ads for you. You will get their BAT crypto coin for just closing and not even viewing the ad. Or just turn off all ads and enjoy the internet without any. I like where the browser is going. They have good ideas for using crypto and making easier to use. Rolling those ideas out is something else. If you have Ios i think there is a VPN you can get through brave.

----------


## DamianTV

> I just installed it yesterday. Anyone else have it? Supposedly they do not track your pages so you won't get targeted ads.


Goes a LOT deeper than that.  You need a VPN.  You need to block Trackers.  You need to block many Local Storage methods including but not limited to Cookies, which most people know of.  You also need pretty much HTTPS Everywhere.  Some strong suggestions will piss many people off to the point they surrender, which is gonna get them KILLED, such as refusal to give up Facebook.  They also think they "need to sign in to Chrome" to use it.

People still think even now "who cares"?  Well, if they KNOW you are Republican, you are about to be EXECUTED.  I am not exaggerating the severity of that either.  Republicans are on the verge of being declared "Terrorists".  Even Libertarians.  And no, we aint wrong for having made a Political Choice.

----------


## pcosmar

> People still think even now "who cares"?  Well, if they KNOW you are Republican, you are about to be EXECUTED.  I am not exaggerating the severity of that either.  Republicans are on the verge of being declared "Terrorists".  Even Libertarians.  And no, we aint wrong for having made a Political Choice.


Memory Lane,,
http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2009/03/...terrorist.html

Not only are we Targeted,, we were informed of the Secret Police.

----------


## The Northbreather

Been flawless on all my devices for years now..

----------


## bracknelson

The brave browser ensures that your data remain private and on your device. Brave protects you from browser-fingerprinting-based tracking by randomizing your fingerprint, providing very strong protection against tracking.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I've been using it... with a VPN. 

I encourage everyone to subscribe to a VPN provider. I went with Nord a while back, and I think I paid $100 for 3 years of service and able to VPN off of 6 devices. 
Nord can be frustrating at times, but I still like having it.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> ...Republicans are on the verge of being declared "Terrorists"...


That's already the case lol. The people in power call Republicans white nationalists and white nationalists terrorists

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Brave comes with tor built in.  You could use it with just that, but I use a vpn too.

I also use more than one browser, anyway.

----------


## trey4sports

I absolutely LOVE Brave!

----------

